# Visa Issue and Cancellation Problem with New Job Offer



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

Hi, 

I was recently become as a Expat in Dubai on June 2013 and I resigned from my First Job on my probation period means on Last December. I have attached the cancellation documents here (dropbox. com /sh/qdwtnrib7vl06ur/WZtGb44wSH) and I need to know that I have a Ban or a not (I don't understand Arabic.). I got a Job in FZ in JLT and now I am working in there. In the mean time I got a Job offer in another Abu Dhabi LLC Company with 10K+ Salary. I am a Diploma Holder and I need to know can I join with this company or else will I get a 6 months ban.


- In Ban Section there is nothing Mentioned (As I see) 
- Currently I am working in a JLT Free Zone. As I know they got my Visa First Step Approval. (I didn't went to medical / or Visa not yet stamped on my Passport ) Can I leave this company of I got the Job in Abu Dhabi. 
- I didn't got a NOC from Previous Company.


----------



## Nix2012 (May 18, 2012)

I work in HR and I believe you will have a 6 month ban form your first company. Depending on the company who has offered you and the PROs they have working for them will depend on the ban being lifted. You should be careful because you have been here for less than one year and already had 2 jobs. Its a risk!! I would speak to the company who has made you the offer and explain your situation.


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

Nix2012 said:


> I work in HR and I believe you will have a 6 month ban form your first company. Depending on the company who has offered you and the PROs they have working for them will depend on the ban being lifted. You should be careful because you have been here for less than one year and already had 2 jobs. Its a risk!! I would speak to the company who has made you the offer and explain your situation.


Hi Nix,

Thanks for your response. Today I got confirmation that my FreeZone Visa is done. May Be I have a Ban in LLC. Not it FZ. Now My concern is if I need to move to that Abu Dhabi Company what should I do. No Idea about it.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

AnjulaMalshan said:


> Hi Nix, Thanks for your response. Today I got confirmation that my FreeZone Visa is done. May Be I have a Ban in LLC. Not it FZ. Now My concern is if I need to move to that Abu Dhabi Company what should I do. No Idea about it.


Ask the third company.


----------



## AnjulaMalshan (Jul 17, 2013)

BedouGirl said:


> Ask the third company.


Thanks Bedou. I will ask from them


----------

